# Fluval Fx5 & Co2 Diffuser



## ziggy_909 (25 Jul 2008)

hi i'm thinking of getting a Fluval Fx5 

at present i have 2 eheim 2026 filters .... one has a co2 line feed into the canister, which works well for me as a co2 diffuser..

my query is can this be done to the fx5 filter as it is designed to expel trapped gases every 24 hours....does anyone have experience with fx5 and co2..


----------



## Wilis (2 Aug 2008)

Hi,
I currently run the internal and an external on my fully planted vision 180, I too have the c02 feeding directly into the external & find this to be a very effective method. I'm also currently planning my third tank (if I can negotiate the space-eeek!  ) a 48" x 24" x 20"  & am also set on the fx5 but didn't think using it as a reactor would be the best solution. I'm trying to limit what I put into the tank to a drop checker & some nice glassware (filter inlet/outlet) so I'm buying everything inline & when researching my products came across this, Aqua-Medic Reactor 1000, which should suit your needs fine too

http://www.thelivingseas.uk.com/p/48486 ... -1000.html

Hope you found this helpful
Will
ps this is my first ever post    & hope to upload my avatar soon!


----------



## ziggy_909 (2 Aug 2008)

hi cheers for the reply... the only problem is that reactor has 12/16 mm connections the fluvel has hoses that are 24mm diameter,...

i think its gonna have to be a glass in tank diffuser .... never had one of them before i was thinking about a cheap ebay one
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270258765030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

anyone have any experience with this one..!!!!


congrats on your first post....


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2008)

I run an FX5 with a rhinox 5000 directly under the intake strainer.. its no problem at all.  I find my CO2 usage much more efficient than placing the diffuser somewhere else 'in tank'.


----------



## ziggy_909 (2 Aug 2008)

i was a bit worried about the co2 dump that will occur every 24 hrs from built up gas in the filter
does it have any effect on its operating noise levels also...


----------



## Wilis (3 Aug 2008)

ziggy_909 said:
			
		

> hi cheers for the reply... the only problem is that reactor has 12/16 mm connections the fluvel has hoses that are 24mm diameter,...
> 
> i think its gonna have to be a glass in tank diffuser .... never had one of them before i was thinking about a cheap ebay one
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=270258765030&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> ...



Yeah I did notice the difference in diameter but hoped to overcome it fairly easily with a reducer, roughly 1"-5/8", something like this:  http://www.koicarp.net/pvc_plumbing/reducers.html 
& cope with any slight differences by using ptfe &/or sealant? Hopefully this wouldn't inhibit the fx5's flow rate too much?

Jim at TGM also told me that they adapted calcium reactors for use with c02 on some of their tanks, maybe a look into this or a phonecall to TGM could be useful? Or you could go down the homemade route....?Plenty of how to guides out there.

If you do go with the glass in tank diffuser those AquaticMagic guys on Ebay are awesome. Everything I've had from them is very good except for the Spio VIII which is meant to be for aquariums over 280L but personally I don't think it lives up to expectations or the quality of the other glasssware I've had from them, the Rhinox 5000 that Matt mentions does look good though. Also delivery times from Malaysia/Singapore are a little longer than quoted!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Aug 2008)

ziggy_909 said:
			
		

> i was a bit worried about the co2 dump that will occur every 24 hrs from built up gas in the filter
> does it have any effect on its operating noise levels also...



any co2 dump is minimal.. co2 disolves so fast in water that any gasses in the dump are likely to be only air anyway.

The noise level is not added to by the co2.. because of the route of the water flow through the filter.  The gas has a very long way to go before it hits the impeller.


----------



## Wilis (8 Sep 2008)

Hi, I realise that this may be a little late but could be useful for future reference, I posted a topic about DIY lights & my new tank,for this tank I'm having 2 external filters, an FX5 & possibly an Eheim 2217 for the inline stuff & TDI posted this

"Re: New Tank-DIY Lights?Opinions Gratefully Accepted!
by TDI-line on Wed Sep 03, 2008 7:06 am

As another option for the Aqua-medic 1000 co2 reactor, is the Aquamas reactor range from Germany, they all have the 16/22mm connection which we need. 

I bought mine, and have to say it is off excellent quality, and i have no problem with co2 diffusion across my tank. 

It also has the important vent pipe to bleed / prime the appliance at setup, which some models do not include.

Here is a link to there site, you will have to register, then drop them an email (in english), detailing what you require. All payment is done through paypal, then wait for a few weeks. Packaging is excellent too.

http://www.aquamas.de/Reaktoren

And here is my tank with hydor heater and reactor fitted, there are a few picures there.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2641

Hope this helps.

Dan."

The unit he has is around 90 euros & postage to the uk is 19 euros,I emailed them yesterday (in English)-it looks an awesome piece of kit, I think they could also help with different size inlets/outlets but my German is a little rusty!
Regards
Will


----------

